# Mantua 7-15



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

All right guys Tye Dye Twins are back. Hooked a job and I get to keep my Driver's Licence for 40 more days and counting.

Mantua - After my twin and I removed the cottwebs from our gear in the garage we got to Mantua at 5pm. As we were setting up I saw a big trout cruising up the inlet and I tried to throw a blue fox black spinner at 'em but he would just follow it. We were both on pontoons and my twin was the 1st to locate the Bluegills spawn grounds. He called me on my cell phone and I headed over to him. It was literally action every 3 to 5 mins! I caught 32 bluegills and my twin caught 32 bluegills so we brought home a toatal of 64 bluegills. A tie betwwen us, that never happens. The largest was my twin's at 9 inches and pretty fat. There were about 4 dinks total so we were happy.

We were using a size #6 baithooks with a small chunk of nightcrawler under a bobber (about 12 inches from the hook) and I used split shot weights about 6 inches from the hook and my twin went without the weights. They were found very close to the brush and in about 2 hours the action slowed down a bit so we moved our hooks about 15 feet to the left and the action was back on. As I went to retrive my bobber rig from the trees I felt the bottom surface with my paddles and it was rocky despite the weedy appearence.

We left at 8:45pm and we ran into a very rude group that was really unhappy about us geting our pontoons back to shore. I guess they felt we shoulda cut down some trees to get back in or paddle to the other end of the lake to the boat ramp and walk back to our car. The bugs were everywhere and bug spray didn't even help. I did speak to an angler with some very nice sized trout and he claimed he got them by sinking a worm on the bottom of the inlet river. Thanks to the construction near Willard we didn't get home till 11:45pm. Felt great to get out again and remember that Mantua will be shut down on Saturday. Probably going to try and get up there again on Sunday.

Oh yeah and I read in a library fishing book that bluegills are not great for a stringer because of their soft gills. I lost 2 that way and several of the fish were very close to coming off too. :x

Me holding a stringer full of Bluegill. 1st time in 8 years I sunburned my neck and ears.









The biggest Bluegill of the day.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, that Bluegill is a hog!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Really got into the 'gills up there, eh? Nice. 

Nice haircut. Glad you get to enjoy your license for a little while longer.


----------



## wingnutt (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

64 fish?????? a stringer like that gives me nightmares these days, haha but sounds like a fun day. whats up with your drivers license??


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great time glad to see you back in action. 8)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Really got into the 'gills up there, eh? Nice.
> 
> Nice haircut. Glad you get to enjoy your license for a little while longer.


Oh no you just amitted your age LOAH. That is what everyone over 30 says! 



utahgolf said:


> 64 fish?????? a stringer like that gives me nightmares these days, haha but sounds like a fun day. whats up with your drivers license??


I had 8 rings on my stringer and I could fit 4 bluegills per ring. Boy did it get heavy by the end of the day. PM sent on the Drivers License question.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What? 'Gills?

I guess that figures, because I'm over 30. :lol:


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> What? 'Gills?
> 
> I guess that figures, because I'm over 30. :lol:


No, no, it is the that the hair cut looks good coment.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet!!! Thats one big bluegill.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

That thing is massive! Thanks for sharing.. I look forward to gettin up there soon


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

What do you mean mantua will be shut down on Saturday? A friend and I was talking about going up there


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

bigboybdub said:


> What do you mean mantua will be shut down on Saturday? A friend and I was talking about going up there


That was last weekend on July 16th.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oops I should look at dates more. Night shift messes with your internal calendar way bad thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

No worries, I hated working nights. I worked day shifts midweek and nights on weekends and it was the worst idea in my life. Now days I will only work during the day.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I like mantua, its the weeds that are hard to deal with. There are a lot of fish, but it seems like nothing but dinks?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

1morecast said:


> I like mantua, its the weeds that are hard to deal with. There are a lot of fish, but it seems like nothing but dinks?


Yep we ran into 2 small LMB's until we got the 16.5 incher (see other post). I heard they used to "take care" of the weeds back in the day. Now they are rampant! I hate them too. I don't even bother with a spinner in that place. The weeds sure do add to the fight with those little bluegills! Sometimes the weeds on the fish are so thick you can't even see the fish on the hook. I am happy with most of the sized bluegills though.


----------

